# Nippy Vice Rebuild



## GreatOldOne (Feb 27, 2021)

I scored a pretty decent Nippy drill press vice on ebay a couple of weeks ago - one that didn't look like swiss cheese. It was dirty, with very little paint on it at all, so it all got disassembled, cleaned, de-rusted and tidied up on the mill to take out a few of the dings it did have on the jaws and main casting. Some one had also used a pipe wrench or similar on the tightening handle, which had marred up the knurling - so that was skimmed off and redone. A bit of paint and it looks almost new.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 27, 2021)

Great job on the vice. Amazing what a little elbow grease can accomplish. Mike


----------



## thomb (Feb 27, 2021)

Nice work!


----------



## tjb (Feb 27, 2021)

Very nice work.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 27, 2021)

That looks great, and about 3000 times better than the cheap vise on my drill press.


----------



## walz10 (Feb 28, 2021)

Very nice work 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

